# Monticap Problem Tissue Receding



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys, was just wondering whats up with my purple cap.

I don't see any nudi's and everything else in the tank is doing good. This is the only spot where its receding and everywhere else its growing. Been doing this slowly for a couple weeks. Tank parameters seem stable to me.

The problem is circled below:


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

From your pic it doesn't look like it but could some other coral be stinging it or irritating it in that spot ?
Sweeper tentacles at night ? 
Seems curious if the rest of the colony is doing well


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine has the same thing, almost 50% of the belly, but I never thought it might be something wrong with it since it grows like crazy. And I don't have any coral under monti.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

I've lost montipora to nudi's that only came out to eat on it at night. Check it with a flashlight 1-2 hours after lights out, check for nudi's, sweeper tentacles from other corals, vermetid snail strings etc.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's normal for the underside to recede or even die off. I wouldn't worry, as the top side looks healthy and growing beyond the dead spot. Everything else looks healthy enough


----------

